

The Uno - The Craziest Motorcycle You've Ever Seen - breily
http://www.motorcyclemojo.com/articles/the-uno/

======
SwellJoe
Whoever hires this kid is going to get far more than their moneys worth. If GM
or Ford or one of the other auto makers is smart, they'll snap him up ASAP
(and pay for him to continue his education while working part-time). Not
because the Uno is going to be a big hit on the market, but because he's
obviously got the kind of far-ranging knowledge that is rare in engineers
today, but is really good for solving the really big problems (because so many
really big problems have to be solved from a multitude of angles).

------
TrevorJ
The 'cool' factor is definitely here. Personally, I would be hesitant to relly
on gyros to keep me upright at highway speeds (given that they are 'smart'
gyros that depend on electronics to dynamically adjust). I really applaud his
efforts and i do concede that the sort of safety testing and design tweaking
that would occur if this design got picked up for mass production would likely
alleviate my fears.

I'd still be scared that minivan drivers would gawk at me on the highway and
cause some sort of accident.

------
hs
"Soon he was on a plane to meet Trevor Blackwell in California."

To me, this fact alone (single data point, an outliar) ... is enough to
predict Ben's future

"The next day a copy of SolidWorks and a SolidWorks for Dummies book arrived"

This one is also a strong clue, although not as strong as the former (and the
fact he got a machine shop running - now he can prototype in both extremes,
CAD and machining)

Independent, outliar data points can tell a lot more than large, 'normal' data
points

------
phaedrus
Segway! Segway! It's a Segway-motorcycle. And there's nothing wrong with that.
But why does the article not mention it? Edit: Meaning Segway in the generic
sense, not the brand.

------
m0nty
Site's down, so:

[http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/04/the_uno_a_one_wheel...](http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2008/04/the_uno_a_one_wheeled_mot.html)

